# Authentic? You make the call



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

These are from xxxxxxxxx.com

Can Cubans normally have these splotchy spots on them?

The wrapper on the Cohiba IV is pretty ragged in two spots and the other has the white-ish spots

The Montecristo #2 has spots too

Anybody deal with xxxxxxxxx.com before?



Thanks in advance

FS


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

Frank, welcome to Club Stogie. Please make yourself at home. From one new member to another, let me direct your attention to the "sticky" threads posted at the top of various fora, including the "Havanas Lounge" and others. These threads are the result of many hours of hard work and research by very experienced primates in this jungle. It is a wise investment of your time to look around; I think you will find answers to your questions buried in multiple places. 

Also, if you'll fill out your profile, that will help us get to know you! Happy hunting and welcome to the Club!!


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

Please remove the vendor link from your thread -- it really pushes the envelope of CS policy. Thanks


Outside of the shipping damage, i don't see anything too unusual. Spots are common and have a variety of causes during growing, storage and curing. And i have it on good authority, no direct experience, that Richard runs a reputable shop.


_____
rm


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

What Roger said. 

I would not question anything that Richard sends, period.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

SeanGAR said:


> What Roger said.
> 
> I would not question anything that Richard sends, period.


What he said.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Great to hear guys.... Thanks! I'm feeling better with every reply.

I am new to everyday smoking or cigars and higher quality ones at that. Been smoking one or two a year for many years but started smoking some better quality ones daily and just enjoying them more over all. Definitely a noob to ordering this caliber of a stogey. 

BTW, I didn't make a link... that is why I left out the www

Are you saying I shouldn't have mentioned the company at all? How could I get a proper reference then?

Thanks again!


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Franksmith said:


> Are you saying I shouldn't have mentioned the company at all?


That's what we're saying.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Franksmith said:


> BTW, I didn't make a link... that is why I left out the www
> 
> Are you saying I shouldn't have mentioned the company at all? How could I get a proper reference then?


while it helps a little to know "who" you got them from, it's not that necessary to say "exactly" who.

and just leaving the "www" off doesn't mean that any boob with ears can't come in and figure out that it's a websites address.

i'm sure it will be deleted from your post for you pretty soon.
if you don't understand as to "why" it's not cool to post links (even without the www), then you need to READ a lot more before posting.

if you have questions, feel free to ask someone who's been here for a while, via a private message.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I would be happy to edit it but I notice that the "edit" button is now gone from the post. No problem on anyone editing it for me and thanks for the gentle tutoring on how to read and write between the lines


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

if i had more time to explain, i would, but i don't, so i can't, hoping someone else will explain the importance of why it's not a good idea to openly post cigar vendors by name.

MotheMan has an excellent post that's stickied to the top of this forum, for a good read.


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

Eh, I'll do it in PM.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

If the cigars are from a reliable source (I've personally ordered from Richard many times over several years), then don't get to wound up about it. I've smoked worse looking sticks that were just dreamy!!  

Welcome to CS.

Oh, and what everyone before me has said.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Welcome to CS Amigo! Ooooops!


Salud!


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

As others have said, the appearance is fine. The tan colored spots are normal and wrapper damage is a common problem when shipping long distance. If just a few are damaged, I wouldn't worry. If many were damaged, I'm sure Richard will make it right. I've never complained about a cigar that was still smokable....


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> Can Cubans normally have these splotchy spots on them?
> Anybody deal with GEEZ before?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> ...


First, no, white sun spots are nothing to be worried about, nor green blotches. BUT, looking at the Sig6stix, they look too thin to me, and none of the wrappers look like top of the line Cohiba cigar wrapper. I have not dealt with this vendor, but if that is his normal product, I'd look at www.herbscubans.com 
hehe, not a real vendor. Like I said, maybe this is a straight up guy, but for the quality, I think I'd shop around a bit. However, your little faux pas might make people reticent to give you their own vendor's name. Maybe you'll have another "doh!" moment and screw both parties. You are not totally banished or anything, I did the very same thing accidentally last month. And I have decades of experience with cigars and 10 years on cigar boards. So hang out and see what transpires. I got jacked the first few purchases, personally. 
This is 100% legit, and look at the spots..but also look at the relative girth of the stick. Hell, I can't say. Maybe I should stay out of it since I never used them before..........sorry.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Must be why they are called :gn noob's

Oh well... lesson learned and as long as these are authentic, which I feel has been verified by the responses... then I am set for a while anyway. At the price of the real thing.... I can only afford to smoke them on special occasions anyway. Of course I will most likely get pretty creative with the term "special occasion" 

I only smoke one a day at the most... and maybe more like four or five a week. I have been buying other stuff.... Dominican republic's for my everyday smokes. Hopefully by the time I need a re-order I will be on the "inside"


----------



## Gordon in NM (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey OLS, re: size, I think those are Sig 4's (IV) which makes them a 46 RG not Sig 6's (VI) which oughta be a 52 RG. Size and shape look about right to me for a CG like the Sig 4.

Hey Frank, did those sticks come naked, or did you pull the bands for the photos?

Give 'em a little recovery time in the humi, and smoke one. That oughta answer the authenticity questions.

Peace-out,

Gordo



One Lonely Smoker said:


> First, no, white sun spots are nothing to be worried about, nor green blotches. BUT, looking at the Sig6stix, they look too thin to me, and none of the wrappers look like top of the line Cohiba cigar wrapper. I have not dealt with this vendor, but if that is his normal product, I'd look at www.herbscubans.com
> hehe, not a real vendor. Like I said, maybe this is a straight up guy, but for the quality, I think I'd shop around a bit. However, your little faux pas might make people reticent to give you their own vendor's name. Maybe you'll have another "doh!" moment and screw both parties. You are not totally banished or anything, I did the very same thing accidentally last month. And I have decades of experience with cigars and 10 years on cigar boards. So hang out and see what transpires. I got jacked the first few purchases, personally.
> This is 100% legit, and look at the spots..but also look at the relative girth of the stick. Hell, I can't say. Maybe I should stay out of it since I never used them before..........sorry.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Gordon in NM said:


> Hey Frank, did those sticks come naked, or did you pull the bands for the photos?
> 
> Give 'em a little recovery time in the humi, and smoke one. That oughta answer the authenticity questions.
> 
> ...


They came naked... bands in transit.

I lit one of the Cohiba's up tonight.... very interesting.

I think I was expecting some sort of a mystical event and it was a let down at first. Then I noticed that it was smoother than anything else I have smoked. Then it got about half way down..... and it was the same; still smoother than the rest.

As my finger burns were proceeding into the second degree I realized this is a darn good smoke! It burned more even and consistent than anything else too... never even needed a relight or even a courtesy puff to keep it going... a VERY smooth draw and well I already mentioned what condition my fingers ended up in. Hanbano's noob heaven!

Looking forward to a Monte #2


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i'm not a fan of cohibas, so wait til you try some other brands where the flavors can come out and smack you around a bit, just to let you know they're there.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Frank, they are fakes!!!

I'd say to send them to me for proper disposal but, I wouldn't touch that contraband with a ten foot pole. (maybe a lighter but not a 10' pole).

p.s. I'm sure this whole thing is not an issue being that you are located in "CA" (Canada) and the "Bay Area" which we all know means you are located in Thunder Bay, Ontario, Canada which openly deals with the Cubans.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

(909) said:


> Frank, they are fakes!!!
> 
> I'd say to send them to me for proper disposal but, I wouldn't touch that contraband with a ten foot pole. (maybe a lighter but not a 10' pole).
> 
> p.s. I'm sure this whole thing is not an issue being that you are located in "CA" (Canada) and the "Bay Area" which we all know means you are located in Thunder Bay, Ontario, Canada which openly deals with the Cubans.


Well duh.....

You didn't think that I meant CALIFORNIA did ya?? No!! Of course not... yeah, Canada.... that's the ticket! Why if these babies were in CALIFORNIA they really would be contraband!

BTW, I had em all boxed up to send to you but then I saw where you're from and realized that I would doing something very unpardonable... putting Cuban cigars into CALIFORNIA and we can't have that now can we?


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Now I know I came off as a bit of an a$$, but I expressly told you not to smoke the Cohiba, or face an underwhelming experience. Damned if you didn't do it anyway, lol.

And DOH!.......damn if it doesn't say siglo IV, Gordo....shite, I think I have a brain tumor. I am typing and seeing in some kind of late onset dyslexia. Yeah, those look alright. NOW, I am really butting out.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Now I know I came off as a bit of an a$$, but I expressly told you not to smoke the Cohiba, or face an underwhelming experience. Damned if you didn't do it anyway, lol.


That's OK... starting my cigar habit with a humble beginning 

Since you mention it... what is your favorite Habano? I need some suggestions for the next time.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*What a dingbat!*

I was questioning the tear in the Cohiba but as I sit here and reapply all of the lables.... I realize it was just a very small price to pay for ISOM's here in the land of the free. I felt I needed to say the words since considering the curcumstances... it was pretty understandable to have a very small tear like that I certainly do not want to disparage Richard's quality.

On a lighter note... proof that they really just do not "get it"

My wife walks in and sees me putting the bands back on the smokes and says "You're putting them back on? That seems like a waste of time." I think the next time I see her spending a lot of time dolling up finger nails or anything along that line or just being late getting ready to go somewhere I will just keep my mouth shut 

I love her


----------



## Cigar Czar (Mar 6, 2005)

IHT said:


> i'm not a fan of cohibas, so wait til you try some other brands where the flavors can come out and smack you around a bit, just to let you know they're there.


I'll second that Quote :w


----------

